# Glasses Prescription before Medical?



## bluemike807 (5 May 2011)

Got the call this week; my testing is to take place on May 18th, in Truro. Been brushing up like crazy on material for the aptitude, and been pushing myself physically. Not in bad shape to start off with, and as long as I don't slack off, I'm confident I will meet the grade in terms of brains and brawn.

One concern is for my eyes. I've worn prescription lenses most of my life for a reason. Would it help to go see my optometrist beforehand to get my prescription documented in advance of the medical testing, in case its asked for?

I also don't know precisely what the value for my vision is (ie. 20/20), but it can't be great. I'm applying for Infantry Officer, Reserves - it would kill me if, after two and a half years of applying, and busting my hump to get ready, that my eyes held me back - hence why I want to know if there's anything I can do - no matter how small - to potentially help things. 

Advice?


----------



## medicineman (5 May 2011)

If you wear glasses or contacts, you'll need a current Rx as well as visual acuity with/without documented on that Rx - if you bring it with you to the appointment, so much the better and no time wasted having to get one after.  There are threads here about vision requirements for various MOSID's - you can have a look at those and compare your visual acuity (not the Rx but the visual acuity ie 20/? or 6/?) if you like.

Good luck.

MM

Edited for spelling


----------



## Privateer (5 May 2011)

Before I went to my recruiting medical (about 15 years ago), I found an eye doctor in town who did CF eye exams, and I went there and got my prescription updated.  I was then able to have him fill out the appropriate CF form so that I could bring it to the medical and give them something that they were used to seeing.  It seemed to go over well.


----------



## Azeem (6 May 2011)

Going from the domain of experience here.

When I did my medical; the medical officer gave me a piece of paper that had to be filled out and signed by the doctor anyway, so I think going beforehand would be a waste of time unless you aquire this paper before your medical testing. If I were you I would schedule an appointment now, for after the medical, and then go get everything filled out as quick as possible.


----------



## medicineman (6 May 2011)

The only time that the form is required if it's for an aircrew medical - if an applicant shows up with a valid exam and prescription within the past 30 days, it's valid.  It's never been a problem for an applicant I've processed for non-aircrew.

MM


----------



## Azeem (7 May 2011)

Ah makes sense now. I was applying for aircrew.


----------



## xo31@711ret (7 May 2011)

Is it 30 days now MM?  if it was within a year,  Rx was good-to-go when I was doing them, but you know that was 5+ years ago for me. 
-gerry


----------



## bluemike807 (10 May 2011)

Just got the document from my optometrist. Also asked about my uncorrected visual acuity which they apparently don't bother recording, so I have to guestimate, based on the CYL values for my prescription. I gather these are somewhat loosely related at best, but even then its pretty grim.

The only trade available for the Reserve Unit I'm applying for is Infantry, and Im applying for DEO. The vision standard min. for that is V3. At this point I can't say with any certainty that I will make that cut, and its killing me because unlike studying for the aptitude or getting in shape these last few months, there's jack all I can do about it. I guess I can only wait and hope.

If I wash out based on my eyes, what are my options? Will I be back at square one, having to reapply to other units, or can my application be immediately reconsidered for those other units?


----------

